#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  >  再次出來亂!!!(遭毆)編了3次....

## KUBI kitsune

這些是以前畫的...(每次都拿舊作品會不會太.....)
看看就好了~看完就好了~
這篇是無語言漫畫....
看的懂就好~看不懂就算了~當作欣賞欣賞就OK了~~~

-----俺是分隔線-----


























---俺是討厭的分隔線----
別問我有沒有後續
......答案是沒有!!(笑)←遭毆
因為我懶阿ˊˋ
是的~結束了~之後沒後續了~~~(哈哈哈~)
很亂對吧~因為都是鉛筆畫的....(滅
(再看不到我也無奈阿ˊˋ)

----------


## Wolfy

劇情不知道...

可是畫的很好看阿~~~

獸人漫畫是珍品阿~~~~~~~

----------


## 狼嚎

太厲害啦~~~
好看
(多讀幾次吧)
PS：發現小提XD

----------


## 和魯夫

KUBI樣!!!!!
還有幾張是看不到的啦~~~~~
還有好像有一兩個人沒有後腦啦(被吃了嗎??)(是初期作品嗎??)

----------


## KUBI kitsune

> KUBI樣!!!!!
> 還有幾張是看不到的啦~~~~~
> 還有好像有一兩個人沒有後腦啦(被吃了嗎??)(是初期作品嗎??)


(  ─ ─)

(  ╴ ╴)˙˙˙

(  — —)

警方：此人已猝死電腦前

----------


## 食老TPOA

據說..........
這篇的結局到現在還沒生出來ㄧ▽ㄧ..........................

會有結局嗎？ㄧ▽ㄧa

----------


## 班

沒字漫畫~
考驗讀者想像力XD

九尾天后功力真穩呀(遠目)

再去玩B獸圖........（飛走)

----------


## KUBI kitsune

沒差了....
以後不貼了.....(猝死)

----------


## 快樂狼人

漫畫耶><好棒喔ˊˋ自己之前也劃過漫畫左品只是好爛><看到九尾狐KUBI大的作品真羨慕壓><

----------


## Michile

最近看到好圖片特別容易受到打擊…ごめん……(ˊ_ˋ)

----------


## 德洛斯

可惜故事沒繼續畫下去~不然這各故事感覺很不錯

----------


## KUBI kitsune

> 據說..........
> 這篇的結局到現在還沒生出來ㄧ▽ㄧ..........................
> 
> 會有結局嗎？ㄧ▽ㄧa





> 可惜故事沒繼續畫下去~不然這各故事感覺很不錯


沒結局沒結局~~~(當然沒結局)

因為我懶

(某K在陳屍家中)

----------


## 雷諾-洛爾米特

KUBI桑.你的漫畫不用對白都能表達出應有的意思.強哦.

----------

